
Mailbox Finally Brings Its Email Client To The Desktop - juneyham
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/19/finally/
======
Kudos
You can download the beta from
[http://www.mailboxapp.com/](http://www.mailboxapp.com/) now, but you'll need
a betacoin to actually use it. Apparently existing users of Mailbox can expect
"betacoins" granting access today.

------
64mb
Is this going to be the same let down that Mailbox for iOS was too?

